# heartland archery (winnipeg) damage report



## 10 X (Jul 27, 2005)

woodridge 30-30 said:


> does anyone know any deatails on the fire at heartlands building? i heard there was no damage but nothing ive heard was 100% reliable. does anyone know if they are still open and if not about when will they open doors?


I am shocked that Jason or Allan hasn't gave everyone an update yet. I sure hope all is well at Heartland. Are they open at all? I heard Ray on the radio and he sounded unsure if they can/will be open.

10x


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi guys,

Wasn't sure how far the word had spread. 

For those that haven't heard, there was a fire in the strip mall that Heartland is located in. It occured this past Thursday night around 7:30pm

It started at the roofing company at the far end of the strip from us. But quickly spread to the business next to them. 

To make a long story short the fire destroyed almost half the strip mall but it was contained before it got near Heartland. 

From what we are told there was no damage to Heartland which is a very positive sign.

We will be open as soon as there is power to the building (as the main power lines were taken out during the fire). We are unsure of what day this will be as we are waiting on Hydro to come hook us up again. 

I will post on here as soon as we are open again or if you cannot get on here to check you can call the store to check. 

thanks to all of our customers and we appreciate everyones understanding in this tough time for us. 

Allan
and all Heartland staff


----------



## 10 X (Jul 27, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Allan,
I hope you open soon.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

are you at least using this time off to get some hunting in? Hopefully you guys will get in by Tuesday to assess things. 
this is the absolute worse time of year for this to have happened.
Good luck guys and take care.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Heartland Will be open normal business hours Today!

The electricity and gas were finished getting hooked up yesterday so we will be in and open today noon till 9:30pm.

See you all there! 

Allan

PS. we will be having a sale on all treestands, blinds, decoys and various other things, come check it out.


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

glad to hear everything is ok.


----------

